# Problemas en Pendriver de 16 GB de marca Transcend



## afede19 (Ene 30, 2009)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y esta muy bueno. Me gustaria preguntarles a ustedes ya que he leido mucho y veo que saben demasiado.

Les comento que tengo un Pendriver de 16 GB de marca Transcend. Cuando lo conecto, la pc lo reconoce sin ningun problema pero cuando lo quiero abrir me dice "Inserte un disco en la unidad", alguien sabe como se puede reparar (con soft y electronicamente).

Gracias.-


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2009)

Hola..En primer lugar estas en el post equibocado..pero se entiendo porque sos nuevo..Bienvenido!
En segundo lugar con respecto al Pendrive..Electronicamente es irreparable porque tiene solo un par de integrados dentro y nada mas..Algo que lo controle y se comunique con la Pc y otro que es pura memoria..Si la información no es demaciado inportante podes formatearlo..Aunque no muchas veces seguidas porque corres el riesgo de dañarlo..O podes probar pasandole un Antivirus...Algunos virus diseñados para Pendrives producen diferentes daños o porblemas para Ingresar..Uno de los mas famosos el Fun.xls.exe es un virus que cuando es eliminado deja en el disco un archivo Autorun que es leido cuando se trata de ingresar y produce que el sistema pregunte con que programa se desea abrir el archivo..Es decir que lo toma como un archivo desconocido una total incongruencia..Proba estas formas y si se soluciona avisa! ;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## afede19 (Ene 30, 2009)

Hola amigo, ya he probado con antivirus, formatearlo no me lo permite, he probado también con el "Hard Disk Low Level Format Tool" que es para formateo de bajo nivel, y nada.-    

Gracias por la ayuda.

Si, electronicamente es imposible.-


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2009)

Una pregunta mas..sufrio algun daño caida golpe Etc?
Puede que se haya desoldado algun componente en el mejor de los casos o que se haya roto en el peor!


----------



## afede19 (Ene 30, 2009)

HOla amigo, solo lo saque de una pc y al otro día lo conecte otra vez y no anduvo más        

Gracias x la ayuda


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2009)

Entonces.No tengo idea porque sucedio eso..Lo unico que se me ocurre es que murio 

Un saludo!

Y recorda utilizar el post adecuado para realizar alguna consulta ;-)


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 30, 2009)

bueno los pendrives tienen al igual q los mp3 un firmware. obviamente en los mp3 es el menu q uno ve y todo el software del mp3. pero en los pendrives tambien esta.... solo q la unica funcion q cumple es conectar la memoria con la pc.

porque te digo esto? porque a varios mp3 q tuve de conectarlos y desconectarlos asi nada mas se les caga el firmware y no prenden mas o se cuelgan o no se conectan.

lo q tenes q hacer es buscar el software para actualizar el firmware del pendrive (deberias conseguirlo en la pag del fabricante) o en un caso yo mande un mail a la empresa y me mandaron el programa con las instrucciones.

una vez q tengas todo (programa + firmware nuevo) es facil. tenes q desconectar todos los dispositivos usb, abrir el programa y conectar el pendrive (aunque no funcione el programa detecta q hay "algo conectado" ) y despues de eso le graba el firmware y listo.

espero q te sirva la ayuda....... probalo y nos comentas.

salu2


----------

